# No more ExtremePeptide?



## Livebig14 (Oct 20, 2011)

What happened?  Are they still a sponsor here?  I don't see their logo in the sponsor section anymore.


----------



## SFW (Oct 20, 2011)

Fuck them niggers


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 20, 2011)

i was just on the site there still there just not here.


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fuck them niggers



what happened??? you get burned


----------



## fisher4550 (Oct 20, 2011)

I ordered from Extreme Peptides there shipping was very fast. They did well by me.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Oct 21, 2011)

We arent going anywhere. Weve just chosen not to advertise any longer. We want to focus on our current client base.


----------



## booze (Oct 21, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> We arent going anywhere. Weve just chosen not to advertise any longer. We want to focus on our current client base.


 
you have an international client here. dont forget me lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 21, 2011)

alright cool.  thanks guys


----------



## oufinny (Oct 21, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> We arent going anywhere. Weve just chosen not to advertise any longer. We want to focus on our current client base.



Fair enough.  What about that old brown bottle clen from when you just opened, you still replacing that for customers?  I have a bottle and the first one did little to nothing for me.  This was from the BOGO free sale at the beginning of the year.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 21, 2011)

fisher4550 said:


> I ordered from Extreme Peptides there shipping was very fast. They did well by me.



Everything after the first order I had was legit, that aromasin I got is potent!


----------



## booze (Oct 21, 2011)

how far away until you are stocked up again ExtremePeptide? cheers


----------



## ErokR (Oct 21, 2011)

Is EP an american company?  I'm in the U.S. so if I order T3 & aromasin from them, will be shipped domestically or does it come from overseas?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 21, 2011)

guys, best thing to do is not to talk about rc sites.


----------

